# DNS Server Failure



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

In the last week whenever I try to come to SAS I get a DNS Server Failure. I cant get to any of the SAS sites. I have no problems getting to any other sites (aside from the ones that they have blocked and I get a different message if I try to go to them). I've tried everything I know how with no results. I've deleted cookies, Tried different configurations of IE 6, downloaded Firefox and IE7 with no results. I've even tried on different PCs. 

Any ideas?


----------



## needium (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm assuming you are running windows XP. Try this: go to c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc locate the host file, right click and open with notepad. The only thing that will probably be in there is your local loopback 127.0.0.1 Leave that and go one line underneath it and enter: 72.52.130.177 http://www.socialanxietysupport.com
Save the file and see if there is a difference.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

thanks, I'll try it in the morning


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Didn't work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Is this at work Don?


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

Make a note of your existing DNS servers and try changing to DNS servers from Open DNS (http://www.opendns.com).


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah it only happens at work. The recently transfered us over to some new servers and things have been screwed up since then. SAS seems to be the only site that I can't access.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The issue seems to be resolved. I came in this morning and the site popped right up. Connection seems to be rather quick to load. Maybe it was something that our IT guys were working on.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry to bump a 3-year old thread but I had the same issue over the weekend and yesterday too. Some sites didn't load up and some were extremely slow. Sites that didn't load up had a message that the DNS server is messed up.

Luckily google worked and I googled it. Got this http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/ and I got back online again. Hope this help others as well if they're dealing with DNS failures.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I found that its a problem between your router and your modem. They need to be resynced properly and the problem should go away. I used to get this all the time.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

Try Google Public DNS: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/


----------

